# Sull ... cosa farai da grande?



## xfactor (26 Agosto 2011)

La domanda che tutti ci siamo sentiti dire credo da bambini.Io avrei  voluto fare il muratore come era mio padre, mi piaceva l'idea di  ....costruire , mi piaceva l'odore di mio padre quando tornava a casa  sporco di cemento , mi piaceva sentirlo parlare di cosa aveva fatto  durante la giornata. Usare le mani, creare.........non ha mai voluto che  imparassi il mestiere ancora oggi vorrei imparare a ...costruire ma non  sono più un bambino!

Se fossi un bambino oggi direi
da grande vorrei fare quasiasi cosa , l'importante e che possa  usare le mani e meno il cervello!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2011)

pornodivo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Agosto 2011)

quello che faccio... e infatti lo faccio... più o meno


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Agosto 2011)

ma dov'è finita la mia Beatrix Kiddo?


----------



## Tubarao (26 Agosto 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> La domanda che tutti ci siamo sentiti dire credo da bambini.Io avrei  voluto fare il muratore come era mio padre, mi piaceva l'idea di  ....costruire , mi piaceva l'odore di mio padre quando tornava a casa  sporco di cemento , mi piaceva sentirlo parlare di cosa aveva fatto  durante la giornata. Usare le mani, creare.........non ha mai voluto che  imparassi il mestiere ancora oggi vorrei imparare a ...costruire ma non  sono più un bambino!<br><br>Se fossi un bambino oggi direi  <br>da grande vorrei fare quasiasi cosa , *l'importante e che possa  usare le mani e meno il cervello*!


Che gran cosa. Per due o tre mesi ho abitato la casa di campagna di un mio amico che per lunghi periodi era in Africa e quindi la lasciava libera. Vicino a quella casa c'era un amica comune che in quel periodo prese dei fondi dalla regione per alcune attività, tipo quella di piantare degli ulivi, e mettere su degli allevamenti. Io staccavo dal lavoro e e mi mettevo gli scarponi da contadino. Mi sono piantato quasi da solo 160 uliv, ho alzato steccati, riparato stalle. Un giorno per poco non mi ammazzo col trattore. Ma era bellissimo. La sera ti buttavi sul letto stanco morto, ma era quel tipo di stanchezza che una notte porta via..........


----------



## Amoremio (26 Agosto 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma dov'è finita la mia Beatrix Kiddo?


la devi ricaricare


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2011)

nella vita non si può dar mai nulla per scontato...occorre guadagnarsi tutto in una continua lotta con le avversità che ti tolgono ciò che a fatica e sacrificio avevi conquistato.


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Agosto 2011)

A me piacerebbe tanto fare il restauratore, di mobili antichi o anche nel settore dell'edilizia.
Quando ero più giovane ho lavorato come falegname, ma sono stato un'idiota - purtroppo lo si capisce sempre dopo -
a non imparare a fondo il mestiere.
Magari in proprio...  

Sarebbe bello.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> nella vita non si può dar mai nulla per scontato...occorre guadagnarsi tutto in una continua lotta con le avversità che ti tolgono ciò che a fatica e sacrificio avevi conquistato.


Mah sto mito post romantico...
A certe persone piove tutto dal cielo...


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah sto mito post romantico...
> A certe persone piove tutto dal cielo...


naturalmente stavo scherzando rivolta all'avatar di quintina...non hai tutti i torti


----------



## Amoremio (26 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah sto mito post romantico...
> A certe persone piove tutto dal cielo...


sinceramente, è una questione di prospettiva
ne conosco
magari è piovuto tutto dal cielo 
ma non se ne sono accorti


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Agosto 2011)

spazzino


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2011)

Con 2 anni in  meno sul groppone? Il ricercatore come  avevo la possibilità di fare, ma ormai ho 32 anni, quasi 33 e sono troppi pe rischiare dopo di essere una nullità in campo privato, anche se  potevo avere una carriera in campo universitario.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Con 2 anni in  meno sul groppone? Il ricercatore come  avevo la possibilità di fare, ma ormai ho 32 anni, quasi 33 e sono troppi pe rischiare dopo di essere una nullità in campo privato, anche se  potevo avere una carriera in campo universitario.



In effetti hai ragione. A 33 anni Gesu' e' morto


----------



## Daniele (28 Agosto 2011)

Mi mangrò per sempre le mani per quello che ho perso, per quello che potevo fare e per i fondi che erano stati stanziati per la ricerca che dovevo fare, accidenti!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi mangrò per sempre le mani per quello che ho perso, per quello che potevo fare e per i fondi che erano stati stanziati per la ricerca che dovevo fare, accidenti!!!


forse è l'occasione buona che farai invece quel che ti viene dato in base al tuo personale investimento: studio, lavoro e gran voglia di crescere :up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi mangrò per sempre le mani per quello che ho perso, per quello che potevo fare e per i fondi che erano stati stanziati per la ricerca che dovevo fare, accidenti!!!


Ma tu stai parlando di un assegno di ricerca allora?

Guarda che se davvero vorresti fare il ricercatore (non l'assegnista) 33 anni non sono mica tanti... Più che altro dovresti sbatterti per accumulare titoli aspettando che esca un concorso

E' brutto avere rimpianti... Io ho passato anni a rimpiangere di non aver fatto il dottorato una volta che mi ero laureata... Poi arrivata a 37 anni mi sono buttata e ho tentato il concorso (contrariamente alla volontà del mio capo) e l'ho vinto e l'ho fatto e sicuramente ero la più vecchia e in questo momento della mia vita non so nemmeno bene a che cosa mi sia servito... Pero' non ho più quel rimpianto... Pero' capisco benissimo che se hai trovato un lavoro sicuro non ti vada di rinunciarci x tentare una carriera lunga e frustrante in un mondo in cui - ahimè - il merito troppo spesso non trova il giusto riconoscimento (vedi il mio thread "meritocrazia"). Anch'io sono stata tentata di mandare tutti a cagare qualche tempo fa


----------



## Daniele (28 Agosto 2011)

Quintina, fare il ricercatore per me era una gioia, ma il mio secondo relatore, assegnista mi ha mostrato gioie e dolori e soprattutto il fatto che per rimanere a galla ne devi fare di contorsioni. Lui era un chimico con poca scelta, quando mi è arrivata questa proposta di lavoro lui mi ha detto subito di accettare, come tutti quelli che conoscevo dentro l'università-


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2011)

*che vi ha fatto di male il condizionale?*



quintina ha detto:


> Ma tu stai parlando di un assegno di ricerca allora?
> 
> Guarda che *se davvero vorresti fare* il ricercatore (non l'assegnista) 33 anni non sono mica tanti... Più che altro dovresti sbatterti per accumulare titoli aspettando che esca un concorso
> 
> E' brutto avere rimpianti... Io ho passato anni a rimpiangere di non aver fatto il dottorato una volta che mi ero laureata... Poi arrivata a 37 anni mi sono buttata e ho tentato il concorso (contrariamente alla volontà del mio capo) e l'ho vinto e l'ho fatto e sicuramente ero la più vecchia e in questo momento della mia vita non so nemmeno bene a che cosa mi sia servito... Pero' non ho più quel rimpianto... Pero' capisco benissimo che se hai trovato un lavoro sicuro non ti vada di rinunciarci x tentare una carriera lunga e frustrante in un mondo in cui - ahimè - il merito troppo spesso non trova il giusto riconoscimento (vedi il mio thread "meritocrazia"). Anch'io sono stata tentata di mandare tutti a cagare qualche tempo fa


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, fare il ricercatore per me era una gioia, ma il mio secondo relatore, assegnista mi ha mostrato gioie e dolori e soprattutto il fatto che per rimanere a galla ne devi fare di contorsioni. Lui era un chimico con poca scelta, quando mi è arrivata questa proposta di lavoro lui mi ha detto subito di accettare, come tutti quelli che conoscevo dentro l'università-


E' vero che è difficile fare ricercatore *e *cavarci un ragno dal buco.

Ma se ti piace ricercare, fallo almeno per soddisfazione personale, perché nonostante che lo fai per te, lo fai anche per gli altri e quando il momento si presenta, sei preparatissimo e ti togli non solo la soddisfazione, ma probabilmente verrai riconosciuto sempre di più.

Daniele, qualunque cosa che studi, il mondo ha bisogno di te. A 30 e rotti anni hai appena cominciato. Per vedere realmente il frutto del tuo lavoro devi attendere almeno altri 20 anni. Perché oggi sei uno fra tanti, domani sarai pressoché l'unico specializzato. Ricordatelo fra 20 anni!


----------



## Daniele (28 Agosto 2011)

Semplicemente non posso farlo, è ben chiaro che al giorno d'oggi un posto come ricercatore non c'è manco a volerlo nel mio ramo, dovrei vivere come assegnista, che è cosa alquanto fastidiosa, poco remunerativa e alla fine dei conti se succedesse come ad  un mio amico di nessuna valenza per il mondo del lavoro. Visto questo e vista la mia età ho dovuto fare una scelta che non può ormai essere cambiata, i dadi sono tratti, mando solo un bel fanculo a quella donzella che mi ha fatto perdere quei 2 anni che adesso scopro sarebbero essere stati importantissimi per me. Ovviamente le auguro unbrutto male, come si merita.


----------



## Andy (31 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Con 2 anni in  meno sul groppone? Il ricercatore come  avevo la possibilità di fare, ma ormai ho 32 anni, quasi 33 e sono troppi pe rischiare dopo di essere una nullità in campo privato, anche se  potevo avere una carriera in campo universitario.



*MA TU SEI ME!!*


----------



## Andy (31 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Semplicemente non posso farlo, è ben chiaro che al giorno d'oggi un posto come ricercatore non c'è manco a volerlo nel mio ramo, *dovrei vivere come assegnista*, che è cosa alquanto fastidiosa, poco remunerativa e alla fine dei conti se succedesse come ad  un mio amico di nessuna valenza per il mondo del lavoro. Visto questo e vista la mia età ho dovuto fare una scelta che non può ormai essere cambiata, i dadi sono tratti, mando solo un bel fanculo a quella donzella che mi ha fatto perdere quei 2 anni che adesso scopro sarebbero essere stati importantissimi per me. Ovviamente le auguro unbrutto male, come si merita.


E non è nemmeno possibile: gli assegni di ricerca possono essere rinnovati per 4 anni massimo dopo il dottorato. Poi, se ti vogliono bene ti propongono contrattini annuali a 800-1000 euro al mese. Ma non può durare: se non vinci un concorso hai buttato tutta la tua vita per nulla, perchè quando esci le aziende non sanno nemmeno cosa è un PhD


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> se non vinci un concorso hai buttato tutta la tua vita per nulla, perchè quando esci le aziende non sanno nemmeno cosa è un PhD


Purtroppo lo so e quindi sono diventato product manager...cioè in parole povere...un ingegnere che pensa (ma non progetta) gli ordini speciali per la ditta dove lavoro...cioè io volevo almeno il reparto ricerca e sviluppo e mi hanno subito cassato per quel posto...accidenti, io che sono adesso sono un luminare sull'uso dei silani.


----------



## Andy (1 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Purtroppo lo so e quindi sono diventato product manager...cioè in parole povere...un ingegnere che pensa (ma non progetta) gli ordini speciali per la ditta dove lavoro...cioè io volevo almeno il reparto ricerca e sviluppo e mi hanno subito cassato per quel posto...accidenti, io che sono adesso sono un luminare sull'uso dei silani.



E pensa tutti quei poveretti a cui vengono proposti percorsi di ricerca da seghe mentali, a cui non gliene frega nulla a nessuno.

Quanti ne stanno...

E lì sta anche la decenza dei tuoi tutor, ma non è così, perchè loro il posto già lo hanno...


----------

